# Model Lisa - Porche GT1



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Alex_B (Dec 2, 2008)

nice girl, but we call it Porsche over here 

the horizon/fence is slightly off-horizontal ...


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks soft... Guess you did that in the PP, not a fan of the soft look.


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> nice girl, but we call it Porsche over here
> 
> the horizon/fence is slightly off-horizontal ...


 
Typo, Thanks.

lol it is a little off tilt. Ha, who knew?


----------



## joeymas (Dec 2, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> Looks soft... Guess you did that in the PP, not a fan of the soft look.


 

I shot it soft. And I shot it crisp. We shot all day.

When I do these types of shoots I market the hell out of the day ahead of time to get the most out of the resources.

We got to play with 2 really hot cars for an entire day and sold the photos to dealer for advertising and posters.

The whole set was used in a magazine (main client)

I took 12 and created a calendar and also large prints that have sold well on my site as well as lulu.

In the end, the entire team that came together  and the clients were thrilled with the shoot.

For me? I had more fun moving the 360 Spyder around...


----------



## SandShots (Dec 3, 2008)

good stuff, i would of like to see the car pulled away from that fence to get a separation going.


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 3, 2008)

Where's the Porsche?


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 3, 2008)

i have to gloat, here's my car and babe shot =)


----------



## joeymas (Dec 5, 2008)

Great car! I have just sold my 7th f-body. I had every gen of Camaro and also a GTA over the years. Love em.

I started early on with cars. I love this photo. 

The tip with cars is to use a polarizer. If you notice in my shots, there is no reflection in the paint. Shooting a car is like shooting a mirror. Using a polarizer makes the paint solid and milky smooth


----------



## keybq (Dec 5, 2008)

i really hate the lighting but i really like the compostion


----------



## Kengraphy (Dec 21, 2008)

joeymas said:


> Great car! I have just sold my 7th f-body. I had every gen of Camaro and also a GTA over the years. Love em.
> 
> I started early on with cars. I love this photo.
> 
> The tip with cars is to use a polarizer. If you notice in my shots, there is no reflection in the paint. Shooting a car is like shooting a mirror. Using a polarizer makes the paint solid and milky smooth


 
If I'm not mistaken even without a polarizer filter the picture can still go under PP to fix those reflections. But of course that'd be extra work.

Another thing I noticed about using a polarizer is that, the colour seems to get abit dull than having not use one.

But regardless, great photos!


----------



## nymtber (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow I still want one of the last TA's made. Ill admit you could have ANY model on there and id still be looking at the car...Pretty bad huh?  And black, too...wow  

the soft look and a Porsche just dont mix well....not to my eyes...


----------



## Otterpop (Dec 21, 2008)

isnt that a GT2?.. but nice colors like the red


----------



## third_shift|studios (Dec 23, 2008)

it's actually written in scripture: "Love they F-body"

Thanks for the feedback, it was my first time lighting a car, typically we do outdoor stuff, but i wanted something different for the calendar I entered.


----------



## soul.glo (Dec 24, 2008)

Hate to break it to you, but that's a GT2.

This is the GT:


----------



## stsinner (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the picture is way too bright-almost glowing.  I can't even appreciate the car, and I'm a car nut..  Her face seems out of focus, and her legs seem to be glowing.... 

Just my 0.02.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 24, 2008)

I have to agree with St. Sinner. Also looks a bit flat to me. It doesn't pop. Just curious what equipment were you using? Colors look good though.

Just me being me... I would have moved her a little to the front and positioned the camera at a direct angle from the drivers front fender. That way you get a little more depth. Just me, but I don't know wtf I'm talkin about.

-JD-


----------



## stsinner (Dec 24, 2008)

This same model has been used several times for your shot, and while your work is genereally great, and her body is jammin'...  She really isn't all that pretty.. I'd see if you can get a different model..  I'm just being honest..  Paris Hilton glasses a pretty model do not make..


----------



## amkphotography (Dec 24, 2008)

I like the shot for the most part but I think if the background had been blurred, it'd be more appealing to the eye. But that's just my thought.


----------

